
Ask HN: Best development environment? (June 2017) - _____why
As of June 2017, if you could start over from scratch and had to spend a practical amount of money on one or more development environments (work, travel, home), and if you had some extra for other accessories (input devices, monitors, ergonomic stands, chairs, treadmill, elliptical, standing desk), or if you had a substantial amount of funding and wanted to ensure the developers in your startup were well taken care of, what would be the best environment to ensure a developer has (within reason) the best environment to be productive?
======
heimao
Besides working stuff (laptop, etc...) and good internet connection; I find it
very important to have an area to rest my eyes. Not an open office, but like
windows where I can release some stress.

------
apolymath
laptop, headphones, fast wifi, Visual Studio 2017, comfortable chair & sturdy
desk. Will work anywhere with that criteria.

